# DIY Aquarium decorations?



## VincentK (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello, I was just thinking of ideas for some fishtank decorations and wanted to know what everybody thought, I've had some ideas like getting a large PVC pipe and cutting that in half or a broken clean flower pot, what are ideas people have? P.S. I didn't want to put this in the equipment section because I don't think of decorations as equipment.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

broken , clean clay flower pots are fine, as for pvc, I recommend white pvc.....in homes it is used for supply lines and the black pvc is used for sewer or drain lines. The black can leach stuff and the white is less prone to leaching


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Take some 100% Silicone (without anti-mildew in it) and coat something that has the shape you want, and won't do anything to an aquarium. Your PVC and flower pots would be perfect. Once they are coated in a thin layer of silicone, take some of your substrate (that has been dried out in advance) and sprinkle it over the thing. Once it dries, you have a decoration that perfectly matches your aquarium.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Strawberry pots. They already have holes so fish never get trapped (if you use flower pots in bare-bottomed tanks, its best to break them or put a notch in them (I use vice-grips). River rocks. For small pvc (bigger than the diameter of the fish, though), use a PVC cutter. Take it with you when you go back for more. 12ft segment don't fit in all cars, but they make a lot of 4-6" pieces.


----------

